
Wall Street Isn’t Buying What Silicon Valley Is Selling - dsr12
https://www.wsj.com/articles/wall-street-isnt-buying-what-silicon-valley-is-selling-11558756810
======
duxup
Uber still got what 7 or 8 billion?

------
ThJ
Paywalled. Tried outline.com on it, but it's not supported. Anybody got an un-
paywalled link?

